# Fly rod for streams or small river



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I got invited to a wedding in North Georgia that will be in the Smith Gall woods state park. We are hoping to do some fly fishing while we are there and I was hoping you guys could help me with a recommendation for a rod reel that can be used on some smaller fish back home in SW Florida. From what I can gather typical gear is 4-6 weight.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have fished and camped in that area a fair bit. I'd recommend a 4 wt. Or 5wt glass rod (the echo or the redington butterstick). The reel is fairly irrelevant. The 5 wt glass rod would be a good pond rod for throwing bass poppers. I can give you some specifics on places to fish if you are interested.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I was gifted with an Orvis Battenkill III a few months ago. That's a 5-7wt reel.

Since I spend alot of time in Tampa chasing largemouth bass in local lakes and micro tarpon in local backwaters, I decided to put together a fresh water 5wt. (I also figured I would be able to carry it on trips back to North GA...)

I settled on the Orvis Clearwater and I really, really like it so far. It casts really nicely and I've landed some bass in the 3-4# range that put a nice bend in it, but never felt at risk of breaking anything. And it doesn't break the bank at all...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

mcraft173 said:


> I have fished and camped in that area a fair bit. I'd recommend a 4 wt. Or 5wt glass rod (the echo or the redington butterstick). The reel is fairly irrelevant. The 5 wt glass rod would be a good pond rod for throwing bass poppers. I can give you some specifics on places to fish if you are interested.


Id really appreciate that. Im not sure how the fishing at the location of the wedding will be as the website http://www.gastateparks.org/SmithgallWoods says "Trout fishing on Wednesday, Saturday & Sunday. Daily for cottage guests. Reservations required."


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

There is a 6wt shorestalker for sale in the classifieds... I have one and it's my go to stream rod.

Lou


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

As far as a reel goes, if you're only after trout this trip you can use one rated for a 12 weight if you wanted to haha. Here in East TN I rarely need to play a fish on a reel. Even tailwater trout I can easily play in by hand. The reel really just holds your line for most part. Up here everyone recommends you to buy a cheaper reel than try and save 30 bucks on line when breaking into fly fishing.

For a rod, my 5 weight has never been too much for even the tiniest of brook trout. But you won't feel the little guy fighting. For browns and bows you won't feel like you're using a 2x4 with a 5 weight.

The glass rods do make the fish more fun to fight being softer, but they're very different to cast than the fast action salt rods. Luckily there's less fighting wind and you're not trying to sight cast to a feeding fish in the shallows. 

I've got a redington that I think was a great value. I'd second the butterstick.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I've thrown a 5wt all over the Rocky Mountain west for trout, for largemouth and smallies, dock lights for small snook, redfish, etc. They are one of the most versatile line weights in my opinion.. I prefer something with a more moderate action for fishing dries and smaller water. In the high alpine and small remote streams there have been plenty of times where I wished I had a 3wt


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I used the NRX 5W light presentation rod there a few months ago. It was awesome


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

I think a 5 wt is the right choice-the real question to me would be the rod length. I prefer a small rod, 7 1/2 or 8 for streams, but would always want a 9 ft in the salt.


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

I suggest buying this rod from Cabela's, currently on sale for $29.00 - seriously. http://www.cabelas.com/product/EAGLE-CLAW-SWEETHEART-GLASS/2318533.uts?searchPath=/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=fiberglass+fly+rod&CQ_st=b Perfect small-stream rod. Get a reel loaded with 5 wt line (or 6 wt, since it seems to benefit from overlining) that you can use with this rod or switch to a 9 ft for bigger water.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a contrarian on the small water/small (short) rod theory. Most small streams particularly in that area have dense forest and bushes stream side not to mention rock formations which provide little opportunity for conventional casting. I'm happy to have all 9 feet for back casting and roll casting.


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> I'm a contrarian on the small water/small (short) rod theory. Most small streams particularly in that area have dense forest and bushes stream side not to mention rock formations which provide little opportunity for conventional casting. I'm happy to have all 9 feet for back casting and roll casting.


Agreed. I tend to high stick or after a drift just flip the fly back up stream like the tenkara style that is trendy lately in the small streams. But I refuse to jump on that bandwagon. I prefer to cast when I can instead of solely high sticking. 

The longer rod gives you the extra room to reach out and keep line off the water for a better drift which is key.


----------



## Miamiflats (Dec 28, 2015)

I cut my teeth fly fishing in the Rockies and IMHO anything over a 4wt for streams and small rivers is overkill. I threw a 3wt exclusively hiking up into small mountain streams. You are rarely gonna catch a trout over 3 pounds in smaller streams and you will use smaller flies. When you get into bigger rivers gunnison, rio grande etc where the possibility of bigger trout can happen I use mostly a 5wt.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Miamiflats said:


> I cut my teeth fly fishing in the Rockies and IMHO anything over a 4wt for streams and small rivers is overkill. I threw a 3wt exclusively hiking up into small mountain streams. You are rarely gonna catch a trout over 3 pounds in smaller streams and you will use smaller flies. When you get into bigger rivers gunnison, rio grande etc where the possibility of bigger trout can happen I use mostly a 5wt.


I agree with you on the 3 or 4wt, but he want a rod to fish small fry in FL as well, so I'd say a 5wt would work.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> Id really appreciate that. Im not sure how the fishing at the location of the wedding will be as the website http://www.gastateparks.org/SmithgallWoods says "Trout fishing on Wednesday, Saturday & Sunday. Daily for cottage guests. Reservations required."


So you will be staying at the park that manages Duke's creek. I would recommend calling them regarding a reservation for the creek. I think its only a few bucks. Duke's creek is the only public access trophy managed water in the state (as far as I am aware). As such, it gets hit pretty hard - hence the fishing on certain days. Its 100% catch and release, and you are required to crush the barbs on all your flies. I'd recommend that you dont wait to do this in the parking lot - it takes much longer than you would think and youll inevitably, take less flies than you should. And you will lose a lot of them. Although the fish in dukes are educated, I 100% recommend you give it a try, especially if you are on property. Also - I seem to recall, that cabin renters could fish the closed days - I'd ask the question. Dukes is pretty narrow. THeres a trail that runs along side of it. The "holes" should be fairly obvious. Most of the water between the holes can be really shallow. I'd also suggest you spend some time just observing the holes before you cast. And pack a small size 6 clouser in olive and white. THere are big fish in that creek, and they see all the usual trout flies. The last time I fished there, drifting the clouser through a deep hole was the only eat I got and it was a hail mary. And this was after throwing everything the fly shop recommended.

Another good place is unicoi state park - which is Northeast of Helen. Smithgall is on the west side of town. Unicoi has a big reservoir, and theres a creek that feeds out of the dam called smiths creek. Its stocked regularly, and can also be narrow with lots of trees. I have had my best luck between the dam itself and the dirt road bridge (you can see this on google maps - parking is in a big field). If you stand on the bridge you can look on the downstream side and see lots of stacked up fish. Everyone else sees these fish too, but they can be caught. If you have plenty of time, explore further downstream.

Theres also some public parking just north of the town of Helen, where you can walk to the chattahoochee river. Fish can be caught here, but it feels like you are fishing in someones back yard, or in view of all the bars. The local fly shop has a map of where you can access this part of the river.

Lastly, stop into unicoi outfitters, they will be very helpful. Its also worthwhile buying a handful of flies they recommend. Other than that, I'd recommend you practice roll casting and a water haul reach cast. There is a lot of overgrown trees and limbs on these small creeks, and those casting techniques will save you a lot flies and frustration. You rarely have the angle needed for a good back cast.

Also the town of Helen is a hoot. Lots of beer drinking and it looks like an old time austrian town.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

if you are wading small streams a 3wt would be my choice, I have fished a 4wt all over the smokey mountains and Rocky Mountains. if the creeks are narrow a 7.5 or 8' rod will work best. Good luck.


----------



## IdontknowwhatImdoing (May 20, 2016)

mcraft173 said:


> So you will be staying at the park that manages Duke's creek. I would recommend calling them regarding a reservation for the creek. I think its only a few bucks. Duke's creek is the only public access trophy managed water in the state (as far as I am aware). As such, it gets hit pretty hard - hence the fishing on certain days. Its 100% catch and release, and you are required to crush the barbs on all your flies. I'd recommend that you dont wait to do this in the parking lot - it takes much longer than you would think and youll inevitably, take less flies than you should. And you will lose a lot of them. Although the fish in dukes are educated, I 100% recommend you give it a try, especially if you are on property. Also - I seem to recall, that cabin renters could fish the closed days - I'd ask the question. Dukes is pretty narrow. THeres a trail that runs along side of it. The "holes" should be fairly obvious. Most of the water between the holes can be really shallow. I'd also suggest you spend some time just observing the holes before you cast. And pack a small size 6 clouser in olive and white. THere are big fish in that creek, and they see all the usual trout flies. The last time I fished there, drifting the clouser through a deep hole was the only eat I got and it was a hail mary. And this was after throwing everything the fly shop recommended.
> 
> Another good place is unicoi state park - which is Northeast of Helen. Smithgall is on the west side of town. Unicoi has a big reservoir, and theres a creek that feeds out of the dam called smiths creek. Its stocked regularly, and can also be narrow with lots of trees. I have had my best luck between the dam itself and the dirt road bridge (you can see this on google maps - parking is in a big field). If you stand on the bridge you can look on the downstream side and see lots of stacked up fish. Everyone else sees these fish too, but they can be caught. If you have plenty of time, explore further downstream.
> 
> ...


This is all fantastic advice. Duke's fish are notoriously picky eaters but it is worth the shot. You don't get too many chances to throw at fish that big. I highly recommend checking it out

Unicoi Outfitters is a great place to stop in as mentioned. The owners are full of knowledge for the area and can give plenty of advice on fly selection/where to go.

I primarily fish with my 3wt G Loomis 7'6" NRX light presentation. It's perfect for the small creeks up here. The other rod I use for more open waters and when there is a dry hatch is a 4wt G2 from Scott. I have yet to even throw a 5 weight up here and never felt the need to. I have caught a few 20+ inch rainbows on the 3wt and it handled them just fine.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks a ton Mcraft and IDK. Thats exactly what I was looking for. I've never been to a place that tries to control the amount of fisherman and still not sure what to expect. I will be in a cabin but I want to see what else the area has to offer.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

No problem - dont let the regulation deter you. When I lived in the area, I never fished it for years because of that reason. It was a mistake. I've actually considered renting a cabin just so I could fish on the "closed" days. I'm not one for more rules, and I dont think every waterway should be managed this way, but their regulations result in a better overall experience for the fisherman. The closed days are designed to give the fish a rest day and reduce fishing pressure, C&R + barbless hooks ensures larger fish and less mortality, and limiting the number of anglers on a given day allows you to fish at your own pace without being crowded out. Most trout water in georgia operates on a delayed harvest system. Which means they dump hatchery fish in the fall, its catch and release until spring, and then all the bubbas come out with canned corn and harvest a limit. That said, most waters get too warm in the summer anyway, and most of the fish would die, so it in a lot of ways its a system, though artificial, works for all types of sportsmen.

My overall experience was that I didnt see many other fisherman (by design). I also dont recall any wardens hiding in the bushes either. One may cruise or walk by, but thats about it.

In short - dukes is a neat place, that offers an opportunity you would normally have to pay to play for. Although the fishing is "harder" its "better" if that makes sense. Kinda like having a couple good shots at tarpon vs catching a limit of slot trout.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Go to www.NGTrg and you'll find years of info for fishing Dukes...maybe even a deal on a trout rod in the swap shop

bring gloves...the water freezes in your rod guides



















don't be afraid to try something different...like salmon eggs NW style








this is one of the more popular spots where hole hawgs just stand, cast, and drift 25 times per fly, change fly, try again.









forget everything you do for saltwater fishing else you'll be in the trees all the time. And bring a wading staff because if you slip and fall it f'n hurts.

But don't be scared to go out on a limb...









and don't forget to trout set.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I fish a 2wt TFO Finesse for bluegill, small bass, and Brook trout. I love it. For the lighter weight lines, I prefer a slower rod. This allows me to feel and load the line better. It is one rod I always have one my boat when in freshwater.


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

Love my TFO BVK 5wt. If I could only have one rod, it would be the one.


----------

